# Frog identification



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

Need help identifying this little frog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Reminds me of R. variabilis


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a ranitomeya, beyond that, who knows.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

R. imitator, but you wont get a positive locale/morph ID based just on appearance. 

-Pat


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

It's a Ranitomeya imitator Nominal. They mimic the variabilis, but are in fact an imitator, and this is the nominal morph.


----------



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

patm said:


> R. imitator, but you wont get a positive locale/morph ID based just on appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> -Pat




Awesome!!! Thanks a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> It's a Ranitomeya imitator Nominal. They mimic the variabilis, but are in fact an imitator, and this is the nominal morph.




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

No problem... I have those as well as the variabilis Southerns. Easiest way to tell the difference is that the variabilis have 1 nose spot and the imitators have 2. Also, the coloring on the variabilis seems to be more metallic and bright - at least with mine.


----------



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> No problem... I have those as well as the variabilis Southerns. Easiest way to tell the difference is that the variabilis have 1 nose spot and the imitators have 2. Also, the coloring on the variabilis seems to be more metallic and bright - at least with mine.




That's exactly what I was going off when I first saw them!!! But I wasn't quite sure...I want to get two more but I had to be sure of what I had and not mix .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Make sure you get information from the breeder that supports your guess. Yes, it looks like a nominant imi, but there's no way to make a 100% positive ID just by looking at this frog. If you can't get a positive ID, don't mix it with other frogs if you plan on producing and distributing offspring.

-Pat




hippoe775 said:


> That's exactly what I was going off when I first saw them!!! But I wasn't quite sure...I want to get two more but I had to be sure of what I had and not mix .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

patm said:


> Make sure you get information from the breeder that supports your guess. Yes, it looks like a nominant imi, but there's no way to make a 100% positive ID just by looking at this frog. If you can't get a positive ID, don't mix it with other frogs if you plan on producing and distributing offspring.
> 
> -Pat


^^This can't be stressed enough^^


----------

